# trailer wiring



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I have left and right directional and brake lights, when I turn on headlights nothing works. Please help, going on vacation next week and need to get them working.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

surely someone know the problem out there, is it that hard?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Shouldnt be that hard.. 

So the lights on the trailer work til you turn on the car headlights?

Is this a new trailer light install or has it worked before?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Nothing works on the car or the trailer or both when the headlights are turned on?


:confused1:


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

this is the first time hooking up trailer to vehicle. All directionals and brake lights work on trailer and car. As soon as I turn on the headlight for my car the trailer lights go off.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Did your wiring kit come with instructions? 

Sounds like your brown for the connector on the car side is spliced to the wrong wire on your harness. With the car parking lights on, test it with a 12V test light to ground and it should light up.

How many wires are on both your Trailer connector and car wiring harness?

Normally four or five wires.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

there is 5 on the trailer, I believe right is yellow, left is green, brown is headlamp, white is ground and then there is a brown with yellow stripe?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

What kind of car and is it a pull switch for the headlights?


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

its a 05 toyota highlander. switch is on the directional lever.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If you have five wires on the car side connector and five wires on the trailer side then I would think your problem is a bad ground since the lights do work until a large load is applied by turning on the headlights. Check the ground at the trailer connector and at each tailight on the trailer. 

If you only have four wires on the trailer connector side you may need a converter from five wire to four. This is because your car has a seperate bulb on each side for turn signals and stops whereas your trailer only has one bulb per side.


----------



## hanska (Jul 8, 2007)

*grounding*

check white wire. or hook a jumper wire between car metal and trailer metal. sounds like a grounding problem


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Take it someplace to get it straightened out. I usually end up doing just that. It makes life easier. It doesn't cost much and you can get ready for your trip.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

the problem was the white ground wire to trailer, everything works now. Thanks to all for the input and help.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

In the words of Homer Simpson....


WOOOOOO HOOOOOO!

Glad it worked out.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah, thanks again for the help, just got done repacking the bearings, plan on taking it on the road to Maine, about a 4.5 hour ride. Kids want to take bikes up for camping.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad to help

Thats what the site is all about. Sharing info 

Ya'll have a good time on vacation!


----------

